
Class R (Revenue) Stock: A New Class of Investment? - peter123
http://gigaom.com/2009/06/18/class-r-revenue-stock-a-new-class-of-investment/
======
pg
This is not a new idea, but a very old one. When companies first started to be
funded by people unconnected with the management (railroads for example), they
generally had classes of stock that offered some prespecified return.

------
alain94040
Funny, because if you read the Software Bill of Rights
(<http://softwarebillofrights.org/license.html>), that's pretty much what we
do: a cut of revenue share while the company is only making money, but
convertible into equity if the company gets bought. The only dimension we
don't have (because the SEC wouldn't like it) is the investment part. So
currently, you can only earn those class "R" stock if yourself contribute
sweat, not cash. I'd love to fix that hole though...

------
olefoo
Isn't this what a convertible note is? Admittedly that's restricted to
qualified investors, and is not tradeable on the open market, but this doesn't
sound too unusual.

